# PopCorn Hour A-110



## zeddy (6 Novembre 2008)

Hello,

Voilà j'ai quelques questions pour ceux qui connaisse ce produit.

Pour ceux qui ne connaisse pas une review ci-dessous:

http://www.planetenumerique.com/Popcorn-Hour-A-110-la-reference-en.html


Mes questions sont les suivantes:

Etant à la recherche d'un serveur NAS directement connectable sur une TV HD via HDMI je suis tombé sur ce produit qui d'après les reviews et opinion est un excellent produit.

Le seul soucis est qu'il faille le formatter en EXT2/3 (pour pouvoir bénéficier de toutes les possibilités du produit: Bittorrent, Programmes supplémentaires, etc..) .

Je ne sais pas trop à quoi correpsond ce type de format mais il semble que sous mac ca ne soit pas encore d'actualité.

La seule solution est alors de formater le disque en Fat ou NTF, ce qui réduit les atouts de ce produit.

Quelqu'un connait? A déjà essayé ou connait des alternatives à ce type de produit NTM (Network Media Tank)?

Je recherche principalement à pouvoir bénéficier de ma musique (via itunes) depuis un Mac et un PC (en Wifi) à tout moment ainsi que de pouvoir lire mes divx, etc direct sur la TV via l'HDMI.

Merci d'avance.

Tcho!


----------



## nemrod (3 Janvier 2009)

Moi j'ai choisit de prendre une PS3 en utilisation Media Player. Un reproche, je dois convertir mes fichiers .MKV (MKV2VOB), mais pour le reste je suis comblé.

Tu peux lire tes fichiers video (DivX), j'ai changé le DDI pour un 500 Go), tes fichiers sons (iTunes ou autres), tes photos...


----------



## ricci75 (24 Janvier 2009)

Oué, j'ai la réponse..
J'ai un imac, et j'ai reçu le popcon 110 avt hier.
Je suis très très très déçu.
Non pas pour les psecs du produit (raison pour laquelle je l'ai acheté), en plus d'un DD 1To que j'ai pu mettre (les autre slectures sont limités à 500, voir 750 max, ou alors ils sont moches et nuls)..bref.
Donc:
- La packaging est magnifique, mais c'est éphémère
- La bête est pas mal du tout, et son potentiel énorme (comme tous les NMT)
- Le support (j'entend au sens large), à chier!

Pourquoi ?
- Un doc de 1 page! en anglais!
- Une interface en html lente au possible. Hormis le fond bleu joli (piqué à un desk de Sony, un Vaio que j'avais, si si), c'est pas pratique!
- Les films sont à peine triables, un minimum, je ne demande pas grand chose

Pour répondre à ta question, donc:
J'ai formaté ce soir en EXT 3 (il crée trois partition, à la différence de EXT2, à priori pour donenr une partition pour du Torrent, etc.)
Et là? Impossible de le connecter en USB sur mon imac. Ce format ne semble pas reconnu par OS X.
Grosso-modo, je ne peux profiter du potentiel "NMT" si je veux balancer sur le 110 depuis mon mac.
Je pourrais balancer depuis un DD externe, directement linké au 110/usb, impossible... seulement pour lecture.
En bref, je vais devoir reformater le DD.

..  a moins que je trouve un pilote ou autre bricole.. la raison de ma venue sur cette page.

Le truc bien ricain, tout dans le packaging et la com, de la daube pour le reste.
Le pire, averti, je suis tombé dans le piege. J'ai passé outre cette question que tu poses, et tu as raison.. Trop con.. Commence à devenir chiant tout ça: que de devoir s'informer pendant des heures pour des produits à plus de 200

Je te le déconseille. Si tu veux, je le vends.

Autre alternative "logique NMT" (ce + multimédia comparativement à un divxPlayer lambda), et il est magnifique:
=> HDX 1000
Visible et testé sur le site ci-dessous

Lien pour ce qui est effectivement des options de formats DD:
=> http://www.planetenumerique.com/Popcorn-Hour-A-110-la-reference-en.html?artsuite=2#sommaire_1

J'éspère avoir répondu.

Si je trouve des infos en lien direct avec ta question, je re-post ici. J'en doute ... ++


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2009)

Personnellement je suis très content du 110.
Très belle image grâce à la puce smp8635 

Aucun pb pour l'accès réseau et USB
il y a un wiki dédiée au Mac ici : http://networkedmediatank.com/wiki/index.php/NMT_for_Mac_users

je l'ai acheté en france chez http://www.moovika.fr
 Doc en français et CD de MAJ fourni ! 

je ne regrette pas ma PS3 qui elle était très capricieuse sur les formats/codec
Aucun pb avec le PopCorn. Elle lit tout et avec une qualité que n'arrive pas a atteindre la console de Sony


----------



## lerouf (10 Mars 2009)

je viens de recevoir mon pch 110 avec la cle wifi et un disque dur Int je l'ai formater via le PCH en EXT3
mais  comment tu fais pour lire /ecrire sur ton disque int ou acceder en lecture a tes disque ext branché sur le PCH depuis ton mac ? ftp? ext2fsx?...?
en ftp quand j'essaye d'utilisée la "commande+K" avec ftp:// l'adresse IP du PCH il me bloque erreur 43 "un ou plusieur element requi sont introuvable"
merci


----------



## lilounec (10 Mars 2009)

suffit de la paramétrer (dans "paramètres" > "applications nmt" tu renseigne (et/ou vérifie) déja tes infos réseau, puis tu démarre tes services dont tu as besoin (ftp, smb, etc ...) s'ils ne sont pas démarrés.

Ensuite tu devrais pouvoir tout simplement pour te connecter dessus (ftp ou share réseau).

Login pour se connecter sur le share smb : nmt / pass: 1234
Par ftp, login: ftpuser / pass: 1234

Si jamais tu a changé ton pass dans la partie applis du nmt c'est bien sur ton pass à toi qu'il faut utilisé (par contre les logins restent ceux ci dessus).

Maintenant si tu comptais t'en servir comme "NAS", ce n'est pas vraiment fait pour ça, donc n'espère pas avoir des débits de folie.

Sinon pour pouvoir lire tes vidéos légales (que tu as filmé cet hiver au ski par exemple) qui sont sur ton mac tu as twonky media server qui fonctionne très bien en server UPNP


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2009)

Un petit guide utilisateur en français chez l'importateur : 
http://www.moovika.fr/blog-moovika/?p=17


----------



## lerouf (12 Mars 2009)

c'est vrai que les debit sont degeulase (450/s)comment faire pour lire des fichier du PCH ou d'un dd externe branché sur le PCH depuis mon MAcbook?
sinon les branchée sur une routeur? tu crois que je pourrais les lire depuis le PCH? ou faut 'il un vrai NAS a 700euros min


----------



## Vincedu13 (10 Juin 2009)

Je me tâte à me le prendre d'occas ce midi à bon prix, mais j'ai une ptite question.

Est-il possible de connecter via usd un DD externe formaté en mac os étendu et lire les .mkv?
Peut-on toujours en usb transférer des .mkv du DD formaté en mac os étendu vers le DD interne du popcorn formaté en EXT3?

Et au niveau du client torrent intégré, en faisant la dernière maj il sera intégré?

Comment lancer un téléchargement à partir d'un fichier torrent?

Merci à vous.


----------



## lerouf (17 Juin 2009)

bon j'ai finalement acheter une airport extrem...
sinon pour repondre a une question : oui on peut lire des mkv depuis un DD externe sur le port USB formaté mac c'est le Mac qui ne lit pas les DD formaté ext2-3 mais le Pch lit tout les partitions c'est juste l'utilisation des option bitorrent et serveur UnPP qui demande un DD interne Ext2-3
sinon il me semble pas que l'on puisse copier des fichiers entre un DDexterne et le DDinterne du pch il faut passer par un pc sur le Port USB dedié

Moi je cherche a savoir comment configuré mon pch pour qu'il accede au DD airport branché sur ma borne Extrem????????help

Sinon pour la lecture il est vraiment top image niquel en 2mx3m avec un video proj Hitachi


----------



## fmadinina (18 Juin 2009)

salut à tous, voilà je suis tout nouveau acquéreur d'imac 24 pouces et je suis comblé, j'ai envie d'acheter un boitier multimédia serveur type popcorn hour A-110 ou  hdx 1000, pour pourvoir accéder au contenu du mac via le reseau wifi par upnp afin de lire des mkv, cela est il possible?
merci pour les retours


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2009)

fmadinina a dit:


> salut à tous, voilà je suis tout nouveau acquéreur d'imac 24 pouces et je suis comblé, j'ai envie d'acheter un boitier multimédia serveur type popcorn hour A-110 ou  hdx 1000, pour pourvoir accéder au contenu du mac via le reseau wifi par upnp afin de lire des mkv, cela est il possible?
> merci pour les retours



Pourquoi upnp?
Le A110 lit les contenus sur le réseau si le protocole SMB est activé sur le MAC (partage)
C'est encore plus simple  mais si tu préfère upnp cela ne pose pas de problème non plus ! (il faut le soft qui va bien sur mac par contre)


----------



## syrah (8 Septembre 2009)

bonjour,

je viens d'acquérir le popcorn et je n'arrive à rien avec...
brancher sur le réseau, depuis le mac, j'arrive à monter le DD interne du PCH mais je n'arrive pas à transferer mes vidéos sur le PCH... je n'ai pas les autorisations nécessaire :/

sinon si je branche le PCH en usb sur le mac, je n'arrive pas non plus à copier des vidéos dessus...

merci pour votre aide je galère à mort :/


----------



## syrah (9 Septembre 2009)

up! 

meme pas 24h que je l'ai je pense déjà à le revendre....


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2009)

syrah tu as quel disque dur et il formaté comment ??
Dernière version du firmware sur le pch ?


EDIT : je pense que tu as du faire un formatage NTFS en lieu et place de EXT3 !


----------



## syrah (9 Septembre 2009)

ah ok donc tu parlais de ce thread  

ben j'ai suivi les instructions du PCH , donc il a du formater en EXT3...

apparemment le mac ne prend pas en charge le EXT3? car quand je branche le PCH directement sur le mac en USB ça ne marche pas, à moins d'installer un petit soft dont j'ai oublier le nom, dans ce cas j'ai une partition qui se monte sur mon bureau, mais elle fait a peine 1% de la taille de mon disque....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h10 ----------

et puis je n'arrive pas à installer le CSI depuis le mac... 
quand je veux installer le transmission sur le PCH, par exemple, il fini par planter et quitter ...

et gros soucis en réseau FTP aussi... avec cyber duck j'arrive à voir l'intégralité du disque dur avec les différents répertoires (dont je ne sais absolument pas à quoi ils servent à part music, vidéo...)
mais je n'arrive à copier aucun fichier sur le disque ...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2009)

Tu as le bon formatage mais il y 3 partitions ! donc il y a eu un problème lors du formatage.
Attention certains disques sont incompatibles avec le pch !
Si ce n'est déjà fait il te faut télécharger la dernière version du firmware et des NMT applications sur le site de popcorn (http://www.popcornhour.com/download/A110/firmware-A110.html). Et tout installer sur ta machine (via une clé USB) + refaire le formatage.

Sinon, le Mac est capable d'écrire dessus sans problème mais via le réseau quand le partage SMB est activé.

Sur le popcorn il faut installer les NMT Applications puis activer les partages (ainsi que le mot de passe et éventuellement mettre une adresse IP) . Normalement tout est indiqué sur la doc (si tu as fait l'achat en France chez le distributeur Français)

En USB il faut installer un soft supplémentaire pour que le mac reconnaisse le formatage EXT3 (gestionnaire EXTfS dans préférences système par exemple)


Tu as pas mal d'informations sur le site suivant : http://www.popcorn-hour-fr.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?fid=21


----------



## syrah (11 Septembre 2009)

merci pour ton aide! 

alors pour commencer, j'ai installer et formater en ligne... pas avec une clé usb ... il parait que c'est pas le top que ça peut le faire déconner... la preuve apparemment ! 

j'ai voulu le reformater du coup, et tout réinstaller avec la clé usb mais ça ne marche pas, à chaque fois il va vérifier les updates et il dit : no available  et retour a la fenetre de maintenance...

le disque dur que j'ai pris : Western Digital Caviar Green 1 To 32 Mo Serial ATA II - WD10EADS (bulk)
je ne sais pas s'il est compatible ?? 

quand je le branche en USB directement, comme je te disais, je n'ai qu'une petite partition de 100 mega qui monte sur le bureau... et j'ai des messages d'erreur comme quoi je dois réparer le disque ... 
j'ai installé  ext2fsx mais j'ai lu sur un wiki que c'était instable sous OSX leopard http://networkedmediatank.com/wiki/index.php/NMT_for_Mac_users

le partage SMB activé... sur le mac? il est activé... mais ensuite je fais comment? car si j'utilise cyberduck ce sera du ftp et non du smb? je suis tres mauvais dans tout ce qui est réseau ... 
que ce soit via le finder ou le cyberduck ça ne marche pas... j'arrive a etablir la connexion FTP avec les identifiant ftpuser et 1234 mais pas a transferer de fichiers ... 

sur le popcorn il faut activer les partages smb et ftp? c'est fait aussi, c'est dans la fenetre des appli si je me trompe pas ?
mettre une adresse ip?! la mienne de base est 192.168.0.12 ce n'est pas bon? 

la doc que j'ai eu fait 3 malheureuses pages, en anglais ... 
je viens de recevoir le doc francais je vais essayer de tout reprendre depuis le début on verra bien...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h02 ----------

ah tiens je me demandais aussi... tu as installer le CSI 2.5 ? avec mono sur mac ?
moi ça plante....


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2009)

liste des DD compatibles : http://www.networkedmediatank.com/wiki/index.php/HDD_Compatibility

A mon avis quel que soit le protocole que tu utilise (FTP ou SMB ou même via USB) et si tu ne peux pas écrire sur le disque du pch c'est que tu as un souci au niveau des droits d'écriture. Donc pb de formatage, de disque ou carrément du pch!

Au premier formatage et installation des applications tout s'est correctement déroulée ?

Le cas échéant s'il y a un doute au niveau du formatage et si tu n'a rien d'important sur le DD tu reformate puis réinstalle les applis via une clé USB sur laquelle tu as préalablement copier le dernier firmware et les dernières applications (débranche le câble réseau pour qu'il ne fasse pas d'accès au net)


Si tu n'arrive pas a lire tes partitions via une connexion USB c'est que probablement le soft que tu utilise sur le Mac ne marche pas correctement ou qu'il y a un problème sur le pch.
Personnellement j'utilise occasionnellement Ext2 Filesystem : http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/18619
A ce jour je n'ai pas eu de soucis mais cela ne veut pas dire qu'il ne peut pas en avoir!
Quoi qu'il en soit j'ai toujours eu 3 partitions sur le bureau.

Il a paragon également : http://www.paragon-software.com/home/extfs-mac/
payant mais une version de démo est disponible je crois bien.



Pourquoi souhaites tu faire du FTP alors que le protocole SMB te permets de monter le disque du pch sur le bureau ?? (puis faire du copier/coller de tes fichiers)
Il faut que tu paramètre correctement le SMB sur le pch pour que le mac puisse monter le disque sur le bureau. Tu peux même le faire manuellement du Finder --> menu déroulant Aller puis se connecter au serveur et tu tape smb://adresse IP du pch
(il va te demander le user et mot de passe du pch)

Sur le Mac il faut que paramètre correctement le réseau SMB (partage/options : Partager les fichiers et les dossiers via SMB) pour que le pch puisse lire le contenu de ton Mac (si tu en as besoin bien sur)

Pour les adresses IP soit tu laisses tout en auto de part et d'autre soit tu gère cela en manuel en prenant soin de ne pas mettre les mêmes entre tes différents appareils.

Normalement cela doit marcher sans problème.

Bon courage 


PS : connait pas CSI 2.5 !


----------



## syrah (11 Septembre 2009)

alors  

le CSI 2.5 est le truc qui te rajoute plein d'applis, de thèmes etc...

sinon j'ai tout repris depuis le début je devais effectivement avoir un pb de formatage...
j'ai fait tout par usb et ça marche deja bcp mieux

je peux faire a peu pres tout ce que je veux, par contre j'ai pas encore essayer le PCH direct sur le mac.... 

les soft dont tu me parles j'en ai deja essayer des equivalents, je sais plus lequel excactement mais apparemment il est instable sous leopard... tu as leopard egalement?
car j'ai egalement lu sur ce forum qu'on ne pouvait écrire sur une partition formaté EXT3 (a la différence de EXT2) 
le PCH ne m as proposer que le EXT3 donc c est un peu embetant, ton PCH est formaté comment toi ? 

un mec m'as conseiller de reformater la 3eme partition dédiée au donnée en NTFS... qu'en penses tu ?


----------



## syrah (11 Septembre 2009)

je suis en train de faire un transfert de fichiers du mac vers le PCH
j'ai installer le paragon pour ça

déjà, le PCH a du bien mettre 5 min a monter sur le bureau...
et je suis en train de transferer 22 giga de video j'en ai pour au moins deux heures...  bref ça marche mais c'est super lent...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2009)

Avant de pouvoir monter le pch sur le bureau du Mac il faut que celui-ci soit démarré. A cela tu ajoute le démarrage des applis NMT et cela prends au moins 5mn ... 

C'est tout à fait normal que le transfert réseau soit plus "lent" que le transfert USB !
Personnellement cela ne me gène pas. Je transfert peu d'une part et d'autre part, chez moi, c'est le pch qui lit les data sur la Mac ! Donc aucun transfert

J'ai léopard et aucun souci pour le transfert des données via USB et Ext2 Filesystem. Mais bon comme je te le disais je ne l'utilise pas souvent...

Pour le formatage NTFS je ne te le conseille pas tu vas perdre toutes les applis NMT qui ne fonctionnent plus avec ce formatage. 
Je suis également en EXT2 ; c'est le pch qui choisi automatiquement le formatage suivant le  DD.


----------



## syrah (14 Septembre 2009)

pourtant le PCH et donc les applis sont allumés lorsque je le branche sur le mac...
je parlais d'un transfert en USB, pas réseau, 22 giga ca m'a pris 4h!! :/

pour le formatage NTFS , justement, c'est seulement la 3eme partition que je formate en ntfs ... 
les applis sont sur la petite partition qui elle, reste en EXT3

apparemment il y a un petit soft dans le CSI qui permet ça
à voir quoi...


----------



## endymion (22 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour, j'ai un HDX1000 (donc très proche du PCH) et beaucoup de problèmes.
Je n'utilise pas le réseau (Wifi pas assez rapide) mais des disques externes USB, et c'est la grosse galère:

- essai avec une clé USB 2Go en HFS+: ça marche, clé reconnue, fichier lu.
- DD externe Freecom 320 Go en HFS+ (journalisé): ça marche, DD reconnu, fichier lu.
- DD externe Samsung 1To en HFS+ (journalisé, non journalisé, sensible à la casse non journalisé, j'ai à peu près tout essayé): le disque ne monte pas.
   - le même disque en Fat32: reconnu, fichier lu.
   - le même dique en NTFS (formaté via utilitaire disque et Paragon NTFS): le disque est reconnu mais le fichier est illisible.

Tous les essais effectués avec le même fichier .avi.

Je n'y comprends rien et chez HD Land contacté au téléphone, ils ne comprennent pas non plus.

Y a t-il une limitation de taille de partition en HFS+?
Le formatage en NTFS via Paragon sur Mac créerait-il un problème qui rendrait les fichiers illisibles par le HDX 1000?

Si quelqu'un a une idée, je suis très intéressé. Sinon, je vais devoir le renvoyer. Merci d'avance.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2009)

endymion a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai un HDX1000 (donc très proche du PCH) et beaucoup de problèmes.
> Je n'utilise pas le réseau (Wifi pas assez rapide) mais des disques externes USB, et c'est la grosse galère:
> 
> - essai avec une clé USB 2Go en HFS+: ça marche, clé reconnue, fichier lu.
> ...



Aucune idée précise. Mais pour le fichier .avi qui est lu ou pas suivant les configurations cela ressemble bien a un problème typiquement informatique non identifiable...bug firmware HDX probablement...

Sinon, pourquoi ne pas mettre un DD interne + formatage EXT2 ou 3 + réseau filaire pour le streaming et copie.
Peut-être y a t'il incompatibilité Samsung 1To et  firmware HDX1000  (voir avec le constructeur directement). Sur le A110 certains disques ne marchent pas correctement...


----------



## nikotop (23 Septembre 2009)

pour monter tes disques que ton pop corn ta formater en linux (ext3) tu doit installer ce petit module
http://freefr.dl.sourceforge.net/project/ext2fsx/ext2fsx_dev/1.4d4/Ext2FS_1.4d4.dmg
mais est que quelqu'un peu menvoyer la config reseau mac+free+pop corn merci d'avance

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h13 ----------

cette merde me pique ma connexion et j'n'arrive pas a genger son adresse ip


----------



## jazzon (3 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour!

Pas mal de soucis avec ce DD multimédia J'ai d'abord formaté le DD interne du PopCorn A-110 en NTFS, mais je préfère reformater celui-ci en Ext2/3 pour ne pas être limité par la suite au niveau des NMT (d'après ce que je comprend des discussions précédentes).
 J'ai donc installé la version trial de Paragon (Paragon ExtFS for Mac OS X) mais avec l'utilitaire de disque je n'ai qu'une seule possibilité : Extended Filesystem.

*Formatage de disk1s1 comme Extended Filesystem avec le nom PCH
Schema de carte de partition : Enregistrement de démarrage principal (MBR)
*
Problème : la barre de progression n'avance guère Je précise que je formate à partir du Mac connecté via USB au PopCorn

D'autre part, il m'était impossible de mettre à jour le dernier firmware (juin 2009) Ni par internet ni par clé USB (les fichiers updatehtml et l'archive.bin était pourtant à la racine de la clé). J'ai donc abandonné après plusieurs tentatives Est-ce un souci de système de fichiers ?

Dernier point, savez-vous à quoi sert le bouton "reset" ? Je n'ai rien trouvé à ce propos sur les forums dédiés au PCH.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses!      http://forums.macg.co/images/icons/icon7.gif


----------



## marie5152 (5 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous, 
Je suis novice sur macgéneration..
Je possède une popcorn hour A110, j'en ai fais l'acquisition dans le but d'installer YAMJ, Yet Another Movie JUKEBOXE sur mon mac
Malheureusement pour moi, je ne suis pas une experte et la plupart des forums sont en anglais...

Est ce que quelqu'un connait et pourrait m'expliquer pas à pas la démarche...
Ci joint un lien en anglais: http://code.google.com/p/moviejukebox/wiki/MacInstallation
 et voila ce que peut donner la popcorn avec YAMJ:   http://www.networkedmediatank.com/w....MainIndex.jpg/500px-ScreenShot.MainIndex.jpg
http://www.ehomeupgrade.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/yamj_screenshot.jpg
merci pour vos réponses


----------



## surfrider (28 Décembre 2009)

Cela fait quelques jours que j'ai le PCH A-110 et mon sentiment est mitigé. Malgré le fait qu'il fonctionne correctement, j'ai quelques soucis qui font que je vais ressortir un vieux PC pour faire les transferts vers le PCH et ne plus utiliser mon mac.

J'ai surtout un problème assez désagréable. A chaque lancement de l'appareil, il me dit qu'il faut installer les applications NMT. Cela m'amène des questions:

- Comment faire pour se passer de ces applications et qu'il ne me demande plus de les installer à chaque allumage ? N'utilisant mon PCH que pour lire les fichiers vidéo, je ne pense pas avoir besoin de toutes ces applications (samba server; torrent server; UPnP AV server; myiHome server).

- Si cela n'est pas possible, comment faire pour les installer par clé usb ? J'ai tout essayé (mettre le dossier téléchargé sur le site de popcorn à la racine de la clé, mettre les fichiers contenus dans le dossier à la racine de la clé) et à chaque fois j'ai le même message "échec de l'installation, votre source n'est pas valable".

Merci


----------



## ricci75 (23 Juin 2010)

Après (presque un an - que j'ai posté ici )..

.. je dois réinstaller un nouveau PCH/partition/firmw. etc .. voilà presque deux heures que je ne sais toujours pas par où commencer (pourtant j'y étais arrivé!)..

Mais bon..bref..retour à la case départ du post, pour tout ceux qui hésitent à en prendre un..
.. constatez les problèmes d'install et de config. L'horreur!

Ca devrait être du "plug&play".. c'est l'antipode.

Sur ce.. je sens que ma soirée va être longue


----------

